# Compuerta Logica



## chuchoamv81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y tambien nuevo en esto de la electronica pero si alguien me podria ayudar en un circuito este lleva compuertas AND
el sircuito es asi tengo que hacer prender un LED pero para esto tengo que poner 2 switch    un cada entrada y en la salida el LED tengo entendido que si entran dos 1 logicos prenderia este LED pero no prende lo puse directo ya las dos estradas a la fuente y no quiere mi AND es un hd74ls08p y tengo entendido que 1 y 2 son entradas y 3 salida y asi se va y 14 vcc y 7 gnd y asi los conecto y no quiere, bueno pasa algo cuando dejo conectado el 14(vcc) prende el LED sin necesidad de los switch quito el 14 y se apaga, el caso es que enciende directo el LED solo conectando el 14 pero quiero que enciendan con los switch inyectando un 1 en cada entrada, no se si alguien sabe aqui en el foro ayuda porfavor, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vick (Feb 28, 2008)

El problema es que para que la salida se apague debes poner ceros en las entradas, es decir, debes llevarlas a tierra, si las dejas sueltas las esta tomando como unos.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 28, 2008)

Algo huele a quemado....

Hostias! un TTL a 14V? que maravilla.


----------



## Vick (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo entendí que se refiere al pin14 ¿o no?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 28, 2008)

chuchoamv81 dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en este foro y tambien nuevo en esto de la electronica pero si alguien me podria ayudar en un circuito este lleva compuertas AND
> el sircuito es asi tengo que hacer prender un LED pero para esto tengo que poner 2 switch    un cada entrada y en la salida el LED tengo entendido que si entran dos 1 logicos prenderia este LED pero no prende lo puse directo ya las dos estradas a la fuente y no quiere mi AND es un hd74ls08p y tengo entendido que 1 y 2 son entradas y 3 salida *y asi se va y 14 vcc y 7 gnd *y asi los conecto y no quiere, bueno pasa algo cuando dejo conectado el 14(vcc) prende el LED sin necesidad de los switch quito el 14 y se apaga, el caso es que enciende directo el LED solo conectando el 14 pero quiero que enciendan con los switch inyectando un 1 en cada entrada, no se si alguien sabe aqui en el foro ayuda porfavor, gracias de antemano.


ciertamente Vcc puedes ser Voltaje cFreir cTTL. Es lo que entendi. ciertamente tengo que leer mas lentamente. leo a 3 cm de la pantalla y se hace dificil ver debido a los roces de los cristales de culo de vaso en la pantalla. igual va siendo hora de que vaya al oculista.


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo entendi que el pin 14 esta a vcc.. 
Capaz que lo solucionas poniendo pull downs en las entradas...
A las entradas donde dan los switchs las conectas a tierra con una resistencia muy grande, como de 1Mohm. Cuando sueltes el switch eso te va a volver la patita a 0V..
Prueba y cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## chuchoamv81 (Mar 5, 2008)

si quedo asi conectando a tierra con una resistencia pero con una resistencia de 1K por cada entrada, gracias ah y lo que queria hacer es un tipo juego de memoria donde levantas una imagen y tienes que encontrar la otra igual pero mi circuito tenia que hacerlo con preguntas y respuestas un switch la pregunta y tenias que encontrar la respuesta con un push botton y prendia el LED verde


----------



## Bas (Abr 8, 2009)

yo tengo el mismo problema, y si lo conecto a tierra la salida se apaga, pero como hago para cuando encender la salida, es decir poner en 1 las entradas del AND para que la salida se encienda, mientras lo tengo conectado a la tierra no encuentro forma de poner en 1 la entrada del AND?


----------



## Vick (Abr 8, 2009)

Bas dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo el mismo problema, y si lo conecto a tierra la salida se apaga, pero como hago para cuando encender la salida, es decir poner en 1 las entradas del AND para que la salida se encienda, mientras lo tengo conectado a la tierra no encuentro forma de poner en 1 la entrada del AND?


ya direon la respuesta más arriba: resistores de *pull-up* o *pull-down*...


----------

